# Missing the scent of your real books while reading your kindle?



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

http://www.stuff.tv/amazon/noses-ready-amazon-kindle-paper-scent-brings-smell-real-book-your-kindle/news


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Did you happen to notice the date of the article?


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

No I don't miss the smell.  New books strong ink...burns my nose.  Old books musty, moldy...allergies.  Thank you Kindle's.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The article mentioned in the OP was probably an April Fools prank, but this is real:

http://smellofbooks.com/aromas/new-book-smell/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The article mentioned in the OP was probably an April Fools prank, but this is real:
> 
> http://smellofbooks.com/aromas/new-book-smell/


Uh-huh. 

Love the company's "support schedule:"
http://durosport.com/support/schedule
 

And no, I don't miss the smell of paper books. I don't dislike the smell either. It just was never a factor in my reading.

Betsy


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

I love the smell of new books in the morning :3


----------



## Yvonne473 (Jun 9, 2012)

I love the smell of new books, but I don't miss it when reading my Kindle.


----------

